# Help hole in shell



## Sulcatabynby (May 22, 2016)

Hi one day which I think was yesterday I was picking dandelions and my turtle was walking and I wasn't watching him and then the next couple of minutes he was gone and I found him and in The Tall Grass where my dog was digging up the dirt and stuff by the tall grass in the fence Co The Tall Grass was out of the fence and I don't know what happened but there's a hole in my turtle's shell and just one hole help me please to figure out what I have to do to help him he is a baby sulcata tortoise he's one year is one year old and a month I think but yes please help me if you can thank you


----------



## Lyn W (May 24, 2016)

Sulcatabynby said:


> Hi one day which I think was yesterday I was picking dandelions and my turtle was walking and I wasn't watching him and then the next couple of minutes he was gone and I found him and in The Tall Grass where my dog was digging up the dirt and stuff by the tall grass in the fence Co The Tall Grass was out of the fence and I don't know what happened but there's a hole in my turtle's shell and just one hole help me please to figure out what I have to do to help him he is a baby sulcata tortoise he's one year is one year old and a month I think but yes please help me if you can thank you


Sounds like your dog punctured it with his teeth - even the most quiet and loyal dogs are not to be trusted around torts - they think they are toys or are frightened by them and react as dogs do.

You need a vet asap as your tort could be in shock and in real danger of infection which - sorry to be blunt - but can be fatal.


----------



## Kori5 (May 25, 2016)

Hello! I've posted this on another thread. I really think you need to take her to the vet. Here is a list: 
Tortoise Veterinarians in Kansas
Listed Alphabetically by City

Leawood

Constance J. Organek, DVM 
Bird, Cat and Exotic Animal Care
9824 Pembroke Lane
Leawood, KS 66206
Tel: (913) 341-3339

Lawrence

Marguente Emeling, DVM
Gentle Care Animal Hospital
601 Kasold Drive #D105
Lawrence, KS 66049
Tel: (785) 841-1919

Lenexa

Dr. Jerry Immethun
Marketplace Animal Hospital
13338 College Blvd.
Lenexa, KS 66210-3323
Tel: (913) 441-6825

Topeka

Steven L. Rogers, DVM
Shawnee Animal Hospital
2113 Southwest Gage Boulevard
Topeka, KS 66614
Tel: (785) 272-3244

Wichita

Virgina A. Skinner, DVM
Prairie Avian & Exotic Animal Clinic
1741 S. Glendale Street
Wichita, KS 67218
Tel: (316) 682-5335


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 25, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2016)

My first thought was the dog bit the tortoise and a canine tooth made the hole. Can we please see a picture of the injury?


----------



## Sulcatabynby (May 29, 2016)

Want to let everyone know our tort Pebble is well. We got him betadine, deluted to light tea colored strength. And a little silver wound dressing after the betadine dried. He is eating and active as ever. My daughter has learned a tough lesson. Thank God Pebble is well. Thank you all who posted a reply to her message.


----------



## Sulcatabynby (May 29, 2016)

Pebble is well!


----------



## CathyNed (May 29, 2016)

Sulcatabynby said:


> Want to let everyone know our tort Pebble is well. We got him betadine, deluted to light tea colored strength. And a little silver wound dressing after the betadine dried. He is eating and active as ever. My daughter has learned a tough lesson. Thank God Pebble is well. Thank you all who posted a reply to her message.


Im glad to hear your tort is doing better....


----------



## Kori5 (May 30, 2016)

Sulcatabynby said:


> Want to let everyone know our tort Pebble is well. We got him betadine, deluted to light tea colored strength. And a little silver wound dressing after the betadine dried. He is eating and active as ever. My daughter has learned a tough lesson. Thank God Pebble is well. Thank you all who posted a reply to her message.


I'm so glad she is well. Please take care of her. She is beautiful.


----------

